# AWESOME videos on skep beekeeping!



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

This set of videos follows a commercial skep beekeeping operation from spring to fall with feeding, transportation, dividing colonies, and the whole 9 yards!

http://www.bees-on-the-net.com/beekeeping/basic-beekeeping-equipment/skep-beehive/

Just when I thought the vidoes were done, two more came on! One showed pressing the honey from the wax, and the other showed the traditional way to melt, filter, strain, and mold the wax.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

It's neat from a historical perspective, but I hope that you're not promoting it as the next great "old time" lost art that needs to be revived. Keeping bees in skeps is actually illegal in some states, and with good reasons which are all mentioned in the article. Some people want to see only the quaint side of agriculture like they see in children's books or on Martha Stewart. I foresee them ignoring the pesky details about things like disease management, efficiency and the laws if they interfere with their misty mornings and rainbows view of life down on the farm.

That mouth operated smoker is another interesting artifact, but I bet that your lungs and teeth wouldn't find it so cool.


----------

